# Please explain how Cannondale comes up with their bike names?



## cervelott (Mar 18, 2010)

I am new to Cannondale and am looking for a race bike for my son. I must admit I am totally baffled by the differing Caads, r5000, r800, System 6, Caad9-5????
Can someone explain the rationale behind the names. I am looking for used as well so it is not just the latest models I am looking at and I think that is adding to the confusion.
Bottom line I am looking for a light weight racer for my son.
Thanks!


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

the CAAD's are the all alloy frames which Cannondale were famous for. Also they started incorporating carbon with the six 13, then system six which were both mixtures of materials, now supersix is all carbon.

CAAD 5's in around 2002 were the first with 1 1/8 integrated headsets and had nice Time forks - I have 2.

The model number after the CAAD version indicates the group & wheels used. The frames are the same.

CAAD's have been gradually improved over the years and we are now up to CAAD 10 just announced. They used to be made in the US, but now China.

That is just a quick overview. The Cannondale site is good too.


----------



## cervelott (Mar 18, 2010)

"The model number after the CAAD version indicates the group & wheels used. The frames are the same".

Thanks BJ, so what would a Caad9-5 be compared to a Caad9-6? As the second digit goes higher does that signify a better group or would 5 by synonymous with 105, etc...?


----------



## neilcrumpton (Aug 5, 2010)

The lower the second number, the better the gruppo (and the more expensive the bike)- specs for this year: 10-1 (Dura-Ace), 10-3 (Ultegra), 10-4 (Rival) 10-5 (105) and 10-6 (Tiagra).

As Bikerjulio mentioned, the Cannondale website is your best resource for both current and past models.


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

On the six13, system6 and supersix frames, the number actually refers to the material. Carbon's atomic number is 6, aluminum is 13. All carbon frames bear only the 6 in the name and frames containing both contain both numbers in the name.


----------



## cervelott (Mar 18, 2010)

Excellent info guys...it is all becoming clear.
So any recommendations on an light racing frame? Caad preferably for a young rider.
Thanks again.


----------



## cervelott (Mar 18, 2010)

Sorry had a quick look at the Cannondale website, what do the designations like r5000, r700 describe. Is that a type of geometry?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

cervelott said:


> Sorry had a quick look at the Cannondale website, what do the designations like r5000, r700 describe. Is that a type of geometry?


go to archive 2005 road. it's a CAAD 8 frameset.

it's just a name. click on the spec's tab. the geo is the same thru the CAAD series of this era.


----------



## dje31 (Apr 2, 2008)

In the olden days, Rxxx(x) = road, Mxxx(x) = MTB.

CAAD = Cannondale Advanced Aluminum Design

Model names were addressed earlier in the thread. The second number, usually after the hyphen, are as follows:

Note: these are for road nomenclature, in the States. Similar modes follow on the MTB side, but less well-defined as road. For at least in the last three years, following the actual model number, listed above:

Ultimate = Record / Super Record
00 / 0 = Red (Maybe Campy, depending)
1 = Dura-Ace
2 = Force
3 = Ultegra
4 = Rival
5 = 105
6 = Tiagra
7 = Sora / 2300 / 2200 (Depending)

Not sure if Apex is in the mix for '11...don't think so, from what I've seen, but that doesn't mean there won't be a running change between now and the '12s that trickle out in the spring / summer.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Ray_from_SA said:


> On the six13, system6 and supersix frames, the number actually refers to the material. Carbon's atomic number is 6, aluminum is 13. All carbon frames bear only the 6 in the name and frames containing both contain both numbers in the name.


OMG! Thank you. I've always wondered what my Six13 meant.:thumbsup:


----------



## dje31 (Apr 2, 2008)

dje31 said:


> Team = Super Record
> Di2 = Di2
> 1 = Dura-Ace
> 2 = Red
> ...


Fixed.


----------

